# us for fetal position



## lfuller (Mar 12, 2009)

I have situation new to me-  my doc did the reading of an us for fetal position.  However the report was completed and signed the day after the
baby was born.  Can I still bill it? or will insurances deny saying not medicallly
necessary after the fact?  
Thanks
lj


----------

